# On and On



## buddogmutt (Apr 9, 2017)

Prepping for another great year....growing my chocolate thai x bubba kush crosses and a GSC x Blueberry cross (all I pollinated). All seed of course. Sexing now (12/12) in a makeshift cabinet under T8's. The females that have shown up are in the closet under 18/6 to start veg. Red cups thai/kush cross and blue cups are GSC/Blueberry..in FFOF...receiving tap water only. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt (Apr 9, 2017)

GSC x Blueberry 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt (Apr 9, 2017)

Thai x Bubba Kush 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt (Apr 9, 2017)

Gotta go. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt (Apr 9, 2017)

Females so far. Going in 1 gal pot in the am.... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt (Apr 9, 2017)

More to come...stay tuned!


----------



## Budlight (Apr 9, 2017)

Those babies are really looking good man


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 9, 2017)

Well as i live and breath!  Don't those look nice Bud and some good crosses sounds like. congrats.


----------



## buddogmutt (Apr 9, 2017)

Budlight said:


> Those babies are really looking good man



Thanks


----------



## buddogmutt (Apr 9, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> Well as i live and breath!  Don't those look nice Bud and some good crosses sounds like. congrats.



A Rose by any other name would smell as sweet.....always a pleasure Rosebud. And thanks....looking forward to the Blue Cookies (GSC x BB). Hope all is and has been well.


----------



## buddogmutt (Apr 18, 2017)

In 1 gals...Looking good and fully on track. The Blue Cookies should start showing sex in a week or so. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt (Apr 18, 2017)

Get the Hermes out of there...females only.....gotta make'm show early... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## umbra (Apr 18, 2017)

You said you bred these hermi's? Why?


----------



## buddogmutt (Apr 24, 2017)

umbra said:


> You said you bred these hermi's? Why?


 Never said anything remotely close to that....


----------



## buddogmutt (Apr 24, 2017)

The ones that have shown female are all in 1gal pots going into veg mode under 24hrs of light. (8 - 4ft T8 65K/per)...I let a few of the Bubba Kush x Choc Thai females mature a bit so I can pollinate with a Blue Cookie Male. (I'll be sexing & growing some this year with this grow). They'll be in the tent until they're in full veg mode after being raised on a 12/12 cycle for sexing. Next update they'll be outdoors and hopefully some seeds on the way... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt (Apr 24, 2017)

Another peek 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt (Apr 24, 2017)

Ok....separated the Bubba Kush x Choc Thai awaiting pollen...don't want theses vegging....6 to the left are the last of the Blue Cookies sexing...I'll pollinate 3 and grow one out along with a few others... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt (Apr 24, 2017)

Waiting for pollen 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## umbra (Apr 24, 2017)

buddogmutt said:


> Never said anything remotely close to that....



Not to belabor the point, but you said these were your seeds. And clearly the pix show hermi's from the breeding. If you bred these seeds, then you are breeding hermi genetics. So yeah you did say exactly that.


----------



## umbra (Apr 24, 2017)

buddogmutt said:


> Prepping for another great year....growing my chocolate thai x bubba kush crosses and a GSC x Blueberry cross (all I pollinated). All seed of course. Sexing now (12/12) in a makeshift cabinet under T8's. The females that have shown up are in the closet under 18/6 to start veg. Red cups thai/kush cross and blue cups are GSC/Blueberry..in FFOF...receiving tap water only.



The quote says, growing my chocolate thai x bubba kush crosses...( all I pollinated ). Sure sounds like your breeding plants that produce hermi's. If you didn't breed these then I must have misunderstood. Sure sounds like you bred them and you got hermi's.


----------



## buddogmutt (Apr 28, 2017)

umbra said:


> The quote says, growing my chocolate thai x bubba kush crosses...( all I pollinated ). Sure sounds like your breeding plants that produce hermi's. If you didn't breed these then I must have misunderstood. Sure sounds like you bred them and you got hermi's.



Take it how you want....I could care less...bye


----------



## buddogmutt (Apr 28, 2017)

If a seed has a hermi genetic....I won't know until they show that...appartlently one of the seeds in the blue cookies had that trait...I specifically said I was getting rid of the Hermie which tells you there was no intention on producing a Hermie..... How you interpret I'm getting rid of the Hermie as me wanting to produce Hermes is beyond me maybe you're just a troll traveling around doing what trolls do..but I CLEARLY SAID.. the herm "Gotta Go"..,


----------



## buddogmutt (Apr 28, 2017)

Try reading the entire thread before you assume..


----------

